# Fly Fishing Navarre Beach in March?



## a.v.bradford

I'll be visiting Florida for the first time in March of 2015.
I am staying on Navarre Beach and will have no access to a boat so all of my fishing will have to be done within relatively short driving distance and on foot (wading).

I have been fishing long enough to know that the advice and knowledge of locals is invaluable so I am reaching out to all of you for tips. Are there any good local fly shops in Pensacola or Navarre Beach? Any tips on flies, equipment, or different species to target during March?

Any tips to make this a fish catching trip and not just a fishing trip would be much appreciated!


----------



## panhandleslim

Only fly shop I know about is over in Fairhope, AL.


----------



## sling2ling

March is always a toss up every year, it is completely dependent on the water temperature. If the water is 65+ youll have a good chance at early pompano, cruising Redfish and of course lady fish and whiting. For pompano and whiting i use a #6 crazy charlie or gotcha in bright pink,orange or green. Reds are hit ot miss....but a deciever or crab pattern works well. Lady fish...well you dont need a fly, im sure theyd eat your line. April is a much better month


----------



## flyfisher

panhandleslim said:


> Only fly shop I know about is over in Fairhope, AL.


You can get great flyfishing advice at Sams in Orange Beach...check with Chris V.


----------



## First Cast

I agree, the weather and water temps in March will affect what's biting. You need about a week of 70's before you get here to warm it up enough. I'm a trout and redfish fly fisherman and wade the sound grass flats, and my favorite fly is a clouser minnow in chartreuse/white. Topwater poppers at daybreak on calm days work good too. I use a 7 wt with floating line and about an 8' mono leader in the spring and early summer.


----------



## FreeDiver

Lady fish...... Good lord they eat anything. I know you have a lot of wading access in the bay for grass flats. And the gulf like said above can very by water temp... Your literally coming right before the season gets hot. And when it gets hot, the migration floods! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

